# What are the rules on backhanding someone wearing this on the mountain?



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Getting ready for the snowboard season!

please tell me i'm not going to see this shit out there? and if i do it is proper etiquette to slap someone for having it on correct?


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Of course! We must thin their numbers!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't understand isn't that the Rockstar logo?


----------



## luna (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol, I personally do not care what people wear as long as they are not in my way!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh god, if I saw someone wearing that I would honestly ride by them and yell faaaaaag, or tool....either or...whichever one i'm feeling at the moment!





no, different brand


snowklinger said:


> I don't understand isn't that the Rockstar logo?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If these guys can hook up with the custom boot graphic people, a perfect storm will pound the snowboard industry like it has never seen!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Almost as dumb as wearing a basketball jersey!


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

who gives a fuck what people are wearing? as long as their not in your way what do you care? :dunno:


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> If these guys can hook up with the custom boot graphic people, a perfect storm will pound the snowboard industry like it has never seen!


A perfect storm of absolutely, ridiculously, ludicrously and complete retardedness? Yes, yes it would be. 

Where is the guy with that custom boot thread? Someone link him here, both companies can die together in a quick flash of glory and stupidity all at once... lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Would not phase me.... I'm sure I will see some shit like that in an hour when the lifts open up..... I don't care what people wear, I just fucking hate sagged pants where I can see their under wear, even if it's part of the pants design. I have pants'ed more than one person including my son when his shit rides too low.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Almost as dumb as wearing a basketball jersey!


Just waiting for Burton to come out with a hoodie that looks like a Jersey with Burton plastered all over it.


----------



## luna (Oct 16, 2012)

Argo said:


> Would not phase me.... I'm sure I will see some shit like that in an hour when the lifts open up..... I don't care what people wear, I just fucking hate sagged pants where I can see their under wear, even if it's part of the pants design. I have pants'ed more than one person including my son when his shit rides too low.


 How the heck do you ride like that?!?


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> I don't understand isn't that the Rockstar logo?


no this is dirty courture made popular by the jersey shore cast


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> Almost as dumb as wearing a basketball jersey!


yea supporting my favorite team & player on game day is uber dumb.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Because it has a big star on the back?

I could care less what people wear, not saying I won't laugh & call people names if I believe it's warranted.

But, ha ha you have a big star on your back, just ain't doin' for me.

TT


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

timmytard said:


> Because it has a big star on the back?
> 
> I could care less what people wear, not saying I won't laugh & call people names if I believe it's warranted.
> 
> ...


it is a company started by jersey shore meathead d-bags. i've had enough with hearing about the show and all the nonsense around it let alone have to see it on my hill. it would be like afffliction coming out with snowboard gear and seeing glittered shit everywhere.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Who brought the tanning lotion!?


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> Who brought the tanning lotion!?


oh hell no. ed hardy boards? yup 2012 is def the year the world ends


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

HoboMaster said:


> Who brought the tanning lotion!?


Sweet! Ed Hardy boards and Ashton Kutcher, can't wait.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Burton had a fashion show before the 13 premiere in NYC and it was almost as bad as that picture


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> oh hell no. ed hardy boards? yup 2012 is def the year the world ends




there's snowboards in that picture? Not my usual type, but I'd keep them warm on the chair lift.

edit, the models. not the day glo things.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

If there wasnt a logo on it, that'd be a sick jacket that i'd wear 
who cares what other people wear


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

surferbum21 said:


> it is a company started by jersey shore meathead d-bags. i've had enough with hearing about the show and all the nonsense around it let alone have to see it on my hill. it would be like afffliction coming out with snowboard gear and seeing glittered shit everywhere.


I don't watch tv really, unless I'm out. I've heard of it but never seen it 

Burton does make a jersey, I've seen them somewhere.

So I tried to find a picture of the Burton jersey, no luck.

But I did stumble upon this little whore though & it turns out she's from the show.

I don't know what you guys are talkin' bout?:dunno:

That show looks GREAT:laugh:

TT


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol, gargoyle.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

super-rad said:


> Burton had a fashion show before the 13 premiere in NYC and it was almost as bad as that picture


Proof or it didn't happen. Theres no way it could have been anywhere close to as bad as that. Hahaha


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...9070751194.192054.308130061194&type=1&theater

they deleted my comment haha #fake #notadirtyrider


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

People who wear sports jerseys to go snowboarding in should be backhanded.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> People who wear sports jerseys to go snowboarding in should be backhanded.


you're absolutely right! so i'm in breck for dew tour dec. 13 to 16 and will be wearing my durant jersey on dec 14th game day to support my fave player and my city. come out and slap me


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh........the irony!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

At first I had no idea what this was. And then someone explained in the thread that it has something to do with Jersey Shore. That made me Glad that I had no idea what it was, since I try and shelter my brain from such fucking garbage. But then it dawned on me that I had been made aware of what this is.... and now I feel....dirty.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

marcdeo said:


> At first I had no idea what this was. And then someone explained in the thread that it has something to do with Jersey Shore. That made me Glad that I had no idea what it was, since I try and shelter my brain from such fucking garbage. But then it dawned on me that I had been made aware of what this is.... and now I feel....dirty.


Exactly. It made me think if someone wears this on the hill there is no stopping affliction or ed hearty into trying out the snowboard market.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i actually know some of these people..alot of them are bartenders/locals from the jersey shore. theyre huge on promoting the nightlife down there and alot of them are also VERY good riders. I know that a majority of their winter is spent at the mountain. I wouldn't be so quick to judge..I actually think that Pauly D is investing his money into this because he's friends with all of these people who promote his product. I can't explain it..the jersey shore is like a different world.

edit: also, they dont do ed hardy typical guido style shit really...mostly its just that star logo on everything.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

East§ide said:


> i actually know some of these people..alot of them are bartenders/locals from the jersey shore. theyre huge on promoting the nightlife down there and alot of them are also VERY good riders. I know that a majority of their winter is spent at the mountain. I wouldn't be so quick to judge..I actually think that Pauly D is investing his money into this because he's friends with all of these people who promote his product. I can't explain it..the jersey shore is like a different world.
> 
> edit: also, they dont do ed hardy typical guido style shit really...mostly its just that star logo on everything.


Ha. Haha. Irrelevant. Still tools.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

don't mind the neon because I'm all about visibility on the mtn...but now that I know it's jersey shore crap, I'm gonna laugh just as hard as when I see ed hardy

not into paying companies so I can sport their giant labels/adverts...they should be paying me. 

My current jacket is bright red with what looks like, from a distance, little white dots all over it (they're actually random letters). I've come to the realization, it looks somewhat effeminate, but it's such a great jacket, I haven't found anything else that fits or functions as well for me and my local mtn conditions. If it had a giant "686" plastered on the front of it, I'd be much more self-conscious than the white spots.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> who gives a fuck what people are wearing? as long as their not in your way what do you care? :dunno:


:thumbsup:

Although it is funny to see people in the Poconos with a backpack on. You know, in case they get buried by an avalanche they have all the tools to survive in their sweet brand new Dakine bag.



HoboMaster said:


> Who brought the tanning lotion!?


hahahha :yahoo:



East§ide said:


> i actually know some of these people..alot of them are bartenders/locals from the jersey shore. theyre huge on promoting the nightlife down there and alot of them are also VERY good riders. I know that a majority of their winter is spent at the mountain. I wouldn't be so quick to judge..I actually think that Pauly D is investing his money into this because he's friends with all of these people who promote his product. I can't explain it..the jersey shore is like a different world.
> 
> edit: also, they dont do ed hardy typical guido style shit really...mostly its just that star logo on everything.


It is frustrating when people automatically judge you as one of those dudes when they hear you are from Jersey, however.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Deimus85 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Although it is funny to see people in the Poconos with a backpack on. You know, in case they get buried by an avalanche they have all the tools to survive in their sweet brand new Dakine bag.
> 
> ...


lmao..that kid had no clue !

and yea, it really is. i know a bunch of the people in that pic, and they can ride. and trust me, they didnt pay for that gear lol


----------

